# Neck tightness/tingling



## krycek (Jul 17, 2011)

recently had an upper gi series and it showed a small Duodenal ulcer dr said that it wasnt the ulcer causing the the throat/neck sensations said it may be refulx it doesnt hurt when i swallow i do have some hoarseness thoi started prilosec thursday and havent had munch relief as of yetanything else i can do till my next appt on friday?


----------

